# Urgent Great Pyrenees in Texas



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Texas Great Pyrenees rescue has 3 young healthy dogs and a senior at risk of euthanasia due to lack of space. Does anyone know anybody in TX that could foster??? Or a rescue that could take them??

https://www.facebook.com/groups/TexasGreatPyrRescue/?source_id=171758216215391


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending good thoughts, poor dogs.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

danoon58 said:


> Texas Great Pyrenees rescue has 3 young healthy dogs and a senior at risk of euthanasia due to lack of space. Does anyone know anybody in TX that could foster??? Or a rescue that could take them??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/TexasGreatPyrRescue/?source_id=171758216215391



First of all, thank you so much for caring. We are Pyr owners here in Texas. We adopted our first Pry, Shaggy from TGPR, a blind 7 year old. Sadly lost him to hemangiosarcos must 3 1/2 weeks later. We had our choice of refund or another dog and opted for another 7 year old, Moose, who is now Sir Moose since I knighted him. He is now 10, has liver disease, but is going very well. And after adopting him, we adopted an 11 year old golden retriever. Had that sweet little redhead for 20 months before hemangiosarcoma claimed her.


I think the senior is already on the way to be adopted it. Several on the forum on FB have spoken up, a coupe have filled adoption papers and others said they would foster. I didn't see anything about the younger dogs. I don't know what rescue that is out there (is in Midland out in West Texas) but the TGPR located in San Antonio & Austin always manages to find homes for pyrs. Sometimes folks will be fostering 3-4 at a time. Pyr owners and lovers are just as devoted to the breed as golden owners and lovers are. And me, I have been luckey enough to know and love both breeds as well as Irish Setters and English Setters. No favorites with him, Love them all.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I was also going to recommend them; think they are trying to find fosters.

You could also reach out to Big Fluffy Dog Rescue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

3 goldens said:


> First of all, thank you so much for caring. We are Pyr owners here in Texas. We adopted our first Pry, Shaggy from TGPR, a blind 7 year old. Sadly lost him to hemangiosarcos must 3 1/2 weeks later. We had our choice of refund or another dog and opted for another 7 year old, Moose, who is now Sir Moose since I knighted him. He is now 10, has liver disease, but is going very well. And after adopting him, we adopted an 11 year old golden retriever. Had that sweet little redhead for 20 months before hemangiosarcoma claimed her.
> 
> 
> I think the senior is already on the way to be adopted it. Several on the forum on FB have spoken up, a coupe have filled adoption papers and others said they would foster. I didn't see anything about the younger dogs. I don't know what rescue that is out there (is in Midland out in West Texas) but the TGPR located in San Antonio & Austin always manages to find homes for pyrs. Sometimes folks will be fostering 3-4 at a time. Pyr owners and lovers are just as devoted to the breed as golden owners and lovers are. And me, I have been luckey enough to know and love both breeds as well as Irish Setters and English Setters. No favorites with him, Love them all.


Yes, Setters are awesome. So fragile dogs, both soul & body.I love them. They are so devoted, loyal . Princes & Princesses with grace. It took me a year to home one with tears coming down(((


----------

